# 3-2-1 Rib Method



## dave958 (Jan 21, 2008)

Tryed this 3-2-1 ribs and did thay come out good  , this is a good places to find how to smoke meat , just want to thank all the one that  post there Thread  

Dave


----------



## morkdach (Jan 21, 2008)

glad it worked out for ya


----------



## flash (Jan 22, 2008)

Fine tune it as you see fit, just remember it is a guide line. i love fall off the bone myself....but I rarely get a rib I won't eat.


----------



## seboke (Feb 3, 2008)

Congrats on the success dave!  I tried the 3-2-1 method for the first time today and was simply THRILLED with the results!  Keep at it, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 3, 2008)

yea... i thought i had good ribs before.... the 3-2-1 guideline took my ribs to a whole new level!!! I was really glad i found and tried that from here....


----------

